# Scope Reward



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok I posted a forum in the general firearms section and thought i would post here in regaurds to scopes. I would like to here your thoughts on scopes, brand, reticle, power range and objective diammeter, eye relief,etc. I would also like to here why you made this choice. I am looking at nikons in the 4x16x42 mm size. I have an older Leupold in 3x9x50 on my 25-06 and love it. I here the glass in them is not as good as nikon and the price difference is for the name. I currently own 3 nikons in the 3x9x40 range with niko plex and bdc and a coyote special. Going to a store and holding up a scope and looking through it dont tell me sqwat. I would like to here from those who are using their scope and their results. Most shots are early day break and dusk. Also 1 in tube and 30 mm tube differences you have found not just what books say. Thanks


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have had alot of good luck with some Burris models. I currently run the 1x-4x XTR with a Larue SPR-E mount on my 18 inch .223. It has a ballistic reticle and as long as you know the range your pretty much golden out to 400 yards. Yeah that's right I still have some pretty good eyes. They also make a 1.5-6 XTR that looks pretty nice too. I also run a 3x-9x Fullview II Tactical on a 6.5 Grendel. It's been up to par and once you find out how your bullet trajectory works with the reticle its dandy. I have shot some nice rifles and nice glass.... I don't want to tell you about some $2000+ stuff. Way out of my price range but *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* if I had the money it would be worth it.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I can speak for Burris's reliability and standing by their "forever" warranty. Their Int'l headquarters is here in town and I've taken a couple scopes by just to get looked at and they did so with no questions. Good glass, good business. The two go together well.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I also have and like burris scopes. My oldest is a full field handgun in 3-9x40 it has held zero through a lot of recoil through the years, my last rifle scope was sold a year ago but was top shelf in both clarity and function.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a pair of burris binocks 10x50's and they were great till one day I picked them up and ...the parrallell was off...not droped, no idea why....I called and they said they do not make that one any more. They said I had to up grade and pay the differance...still have them. Not too happy about the situation.

Maybe I should call again ?? Would like to have a spare pair for AK.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

On a call said:


> I have a pair of burris binocks 10x50's and they were great till one day I picked them up and ...the parrallell was off...not droped, no idea why....I called and they said they do not make that one any more. They said I had to up grade and pay the differance...still have them. Not too happy about the situation.
> 
> Maybe I should call again ?? Would like to have a spare pair for AK.


You want to send them to me and see if I can take them in for you? Their headquarters is literally a few miles from my front door.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats a very generous offer ebbs, sometimes a face to face will resolve problems that are at a stalemate. If they were mine I'd have them there to you in a flash.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ebbs....I will call them again. That was like two years ago and maybe...just maybe someone else works in customer relations. Let me call them tomorrow and get back with you.

I do appreciate your offer.....again thank you guys ! this forum is like a group of friends not a bunch of guys trying to get ahead in line, but offering to help you get ahead.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> Ebbs....I will call them again. That was like two years ago and maybe...just maybe someone else works in customer relations. Let me call them tomorrow and get back with you.


No problem at all. Wouldn't be a big deal on my end. Just let us know what you find out.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Anyone here have experience with the Sightron scopes?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I went with Nikon monarch 4x16x42 sf with nikoplex reticule. Gonna use Warne QD high mout rings to mount on the T/C Icon. Will letyou know how works out when get it all together.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I absolutely cannot wait. If you've figured out the attachment feature on here I'd sure like to see some pictures. Preferably next to a target with one ragged hole.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Will do waiting on scope to arrive. This quit smokin thing getting darn expensive according to better half.LOL


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Will do waiting on scope to arrive. This quit smokin thing getting darn expensive according to better half.LOL


Just ask her who she would rather pay: the funeral home bill, OR the CREDIT CARD BILL!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Will do waiting on scope to arrive. This quit smokin thing getting darn expensive according to better half.LOL


 Maybe theres a clause in the insurance policy, better check it out!!! HA.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Not sure that would be a good option for her to choose. She has already asked strange questions like do those things go up n value with time and how much is all those things worth now?LOL or maybe not


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Not sure that would be a good option for her to choose. She has already asked strange questions like do those things go up n value with time and how much is all those things worth now?LOL or maybe not


 Got a good deal on some Savorski binos in the 80's for $450-- can't replace the same for under 1400 so was a good investment, its all a good investment!!


----------

